# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Bree-Yark means I surrender...

## terrainmonkey

hey guys and gals

so i got inspired by others here and decided what the heck. so in my off hours the last few weeks i've been working on the map you see below. it's not done yet, but i think i'm happy with the direction its going. i'll probably be one with it in the next week or two. (if i can stop playing with textures, that is.)

anyway, for your enjoyment. some of you old school players might get a kick out of this. newbies will be scratching thier heads, saying, "Huh? what's all the fuss about?"

maybe i'll try my hand at the Tomb of Horrors next, just to see if i can do it.

----------


## NeonKnight

What about the.....Caverns of Quasqueton, the dungeons/caves from the module: B1: In Search of the Unknown, mentioned in Area 51 of the Caves of Chaos.

----------


## ravells

Ahhh those were the days. it brings a warm glow to me heart it does. The only text from KOTB I can remember is the suggested name of an NPC as 'Sho-Rembo'. Next to it was a line drawing of a comely halfling with a pigtail. Why this fact has stayed with me for 25 years I really cannot tell.

----------


## pyrandon

Makes me want to go sit in my basement with some friends at 3:00 am with a bag of Funyuns and a 2-liter of Coke, screaming "Kill the kobold!  Kill 'im!"

----------


## su_liam

The pathetic thing is, I know the title is a lie.

----------


## NeonKnight

Bree-Yark = Hey Rube!  :Very Happy:

----------


## su_liam

Just so. Goblin if I remember correctly.

----------


## NeonKnight

> Just so. Goblin if I remember correctly.


D'oh! Yep, Goblin for HEY RUBE! Not kobold  :Surprised:

----------


## The Cartographist

I have just fallen off of my chair from laughter...

----------


## ravells

Su Liam...you remembered it was in Goblin and not Kobold???
After at least 25 years????

----------


## terrainmonkey

yay!! old skoolers UNITE!

yeah, i've had a laugh too.

caves of B1, might do that one eventually. B2 is the first module i ever owned though. i didn't own B1 until about 10 years ago when i found it in a garage sale for a nickel along with a 1st ed DMG, PH, and MM all for 1 dollar each. you can only imagine how long it took me to get my wallet out.

----------


## su_liam

> Su Liam...you remembered it was in Goblin and not Kobold???
> After at least 25 years????


Actually, yes. Bree-Yark was my standard greeting for a few years as a teenager. For some inexplicable reason, I never had a girlfriend...  Also, I just loved Goblins: loathsome, rubbery things that regenerate after you chop them up. Oh yeah, did I mention I never had a girlfriend in high school?

Strangely enough, after a spate of Caves of Chaos references at the end of last year, I went for a hunt through my tiny garage. So I've read my 3rd edition copy of the D&D Basic Set and Dungeon Module B2 very recently.

Actually, I got it out for the blue rule book. At the back is a Sample Cross Section of the Great Stone Skull, The Pit, and the Domed City, and a map of the tunnels under Zenopus' Tower. I'm lovin' that style.

----------


## alucard339

Yep, I like the direction your map is taking. 
Last weekend, me and my pals we were talking about old times scenarios and about the first one weve play: that came to either this one (B2: The Keep on the Borderlands), the B3: Palace of the Silver Princess or in my case, B7: Rahasia.

The only thing missing IMHO, is my petrify elven hero in the middle of the grass area with birds nesting on top of him... old memories are always fun.

Continue your good work,
Alu.

----------


## Zonemind

> Ahhh those were the days. it brings a warm glow to me heart it does. The only text from KOTB I can remember is the suggested name of an NPC as 'Sho-Rembo'. Next to it was a line drawing of a comely halfling with a pigtail. Why this fact has stayed with me for 25 years I really cannot tell.


"Sho-Rembo" (David Cohen, of Futurama notoriety, apparently had a PC with the moniker) was named in B1 rather than B2 and I don't recall an illustration.

She must have been an exceptionally comely and devious! halfling.

----------


## Stormcrowe

You really cant beat those old mods for some great H&S fun. Good referance material too. I keep copies of B1, X1, X5, U1, U3, B4, C2, B8, B9, collected temple series, collected Slavers series and the collected Demonweb series all right next to my computer just for Ideas/Insperation. Use to have more but they are either in boxes i havent found yet or lost in the sands of time. 

(Now, without digging around online who can put names with those Module codes?)  :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

> You really cant beat those old mods for some great H&S fun. Good referance material too. I keep copies of B1, X1, X5, U1, U3, B4, C2, B8, B9, collected temple series, collected Slavers series and the collected Demonweb series all right next to my computer just for Ideas/Insperation. Use to have more but they are either in boxes i havent found yet or lost in the sands of time. 
> 
> (Now, without digging around online who can put names with those Module codes?)


B1: In Search of the Unknown
X1: Isle of Dread
X5: Castle Amber GOT THIS WRONG!)
C2: Ghost Tower of Inverness
U1: Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh
U2: Danger at Dunwater (you didn't list but I do for completions sake)
U3: Final Enemy
A-1: Slave Pits of the Undercity
Temple Series; if it is T1: Village of Homlette, and later the FULL T1-4, Which had T2 as Village of Nulb, and T3-4 Temple of Elemental Evil
D1: Descent into the Depths of the Earth
D2: Hidden Shrin of the Kuo-Toa
D3: Vault of the Drow

And thos off the Top of my Head

----------


## Stormcrowe

Very nice Neon! 

X5: Temple of Death  (Loved Castle Amber but saddly all I have left of my copy is the front cover.)
B4: The Lost City
B9: Castle Caldwell and Beyond
B8: Journey to The Rock
And yes its the collected versions of Temple/Slavers/Demonweb.  (Really want to run these all in order someday.)
U2 is M.I.A. from my collection.

----------


## Steel General

I did maps of Castle Amber's interior a while ago - they aren't the greatest but they are here somewhere.

----------


## ravells

I've often thought of remapping the Keep on the Borderlands, but it would just seem like sacrilege_._

----------


## Shifty

Just replying to say I saw Bree-Yark and got an instant chuckle... has it REALLY been over 25 years!?

----------


## Morik Trask

Bree-Yark! omg...talk about memories.  The title of this thread was from the Tavern Rumors table, wasn't it?

----------


## mearrin69

> Actually, I got it out for the blue rule book. At the back is a Sample Cross Section of the Great Stone Skull, The Pit, and the Domed City, and a map of the tunnels under Zenopus' Tower. I'm lovin' that style.


I've got that one. Traded something for it back in ?1981? at school one day. Some git had colored in the dragon and characters on the front with magic marker though.  :Frown:  Would love to have one in pristine condition. Also, for some old-school sci-fi goodness, I've got the old black and white cover Gamma World. Loved that cover. Again traded into it with some unknown valuable. Interesting the barter systems that develop when you don't have cash.
M

----------


## whtknt

I have one of each of the boxed sets that were released for the basic game (with the exception of the flying ship boxed set). That's what years of obsessive collecting will do to you.

----------


## whtknt

Oh, and the modules that I can recall without looking them up; let's see...

A1 Slave Pits of the Undercity
A2 Secret of the Slavers' Stockade
A3 Aerie of the Slave Lords
A4 Dungeons of the Slave Lords
A1-4 Scourge of the Slave Lords
B1 In Search of the Unknown
B2 The Keep on the Borderlands
B3 The Palace of the Silver Princess
B4 The Lost City
B7 Rahasia
B8 Journey to the Rock
B9 Castle Caldwell
B1-9 In Search of Adventure
B10 Night's Dark Terror
B11 King [something]
B12 Queen [something]
C1 The Lost Shrine of Tomoachan
C2 Ghost Tower of Inverness
D1 Descent into the Depths of the Earth
D2 Shrine of the Kuo-Toa
D1-D2 Descent into the Depths of the Earth
D3 Vault of the Drow
EX1 Dungeonland
EX2 Beyond the Magic Mirror
G1 Steading of the Hill Giant Chieftain
G2 Glacial Rift of the Frost Giant Jarl
G3 Halls of the Fire Giant King
G1-3 Against the Giants
GDQ1-7 Queen of the Spiders
I1 Dwellers of the Forbidden City
I2 [--] (part of the Desert of Desolation series)
I3 [--] (")
I4 [--] (")
I5 [--] (")
I6 Ravenloft
I10 Ravenloft II: The House on Gryphon Hill
I11 Needle
L1 The Secret of Bone Hill
L2 The Assassin's Knot
N1 Against the Cult of the Reptile God
O1 The Gem and the Staff
Q1 Queen of the Demonweb Pits
S1 Tomb of Horrors
S2 White Plume Mountain
S3 Expedition to the Barrier Peaks
S4 Lost Caverns of Tsojocanth
T1 Village of Hommlet
T1-9 Temple of Elemental Evil
U1 The Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh
U2 Danger at Dunwater
U3 The Final Enemy
UK1 Beyond the Crystal Cave
UK2 The Gauntlet
X1 The Isle of Dread
X2 Castle Amber

----------


## Aval Penworth

> I have one of each of the boxed sets that were released for the basic game (with the exception of the flying ship boxed set). That's what years of obsessive collecting will do to you.


Uh-huh...so what is your exact address, and when is your next vacation? ;}

----------


## whtknt

> Uh-huh...so what is your exact address, and when is your next vacation? ;}


Oh, but wait, did I mention my white box edition, my complete collection of modules, and my 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 3,5, and 4E rulebooks?  :Wink:

----------


## ravells

This thread and the one about showing toilets in building maps must be the most necro'd threads on the forum  :Smile:

----------


## terrainmonkey

wow. this one is still alive, 2 years later. it's been a while folks. thanks for keeping it alive.

----------


## rredmond

> wow. this one is still alive, 2 years later. it's been a while folks. thanks for keeping it alive.


Great map, thus why it keeps popping up!  :Very Happy: 

You ever do Tomb of Horrors? I'll have to browse the search functions for other D&D maps. VERY NICE!

----------


## Hussar

The worst part is, while I knew that bree yark was misinformation, I never, ever actually knew what "hey rube" meant.   :Smile:

----------


## landorl

Ah... Sweet memories.  The Saltmarsh trilogy was my favorite quest of all times!  

I must have raided the caves of Chaos 100 times back in the mid 80's.  It was the only real module that my friends and I had.  We would change it around a little here and there, and go back again.  Finally we realized that we could make our own maps.  That was the beginning of many geeky weekends!

----------

